# Canon MX870 Will not print cyan (aqua/turquoise)



## Chippergatsby (Jul 1, 2010)

I just bought a Canon MX870 and I cannot print cyan/aqua/turquoise. All other colors seem to print fine. I have tried color management/adjusting the color sync, ect with no solution. I have an HP Deskjet F4480 that prints the colors just fine and a HP Photosmart printer that does not. Is this an issue with some printers and not others? Does anyone know how to get the colors to print correctly? All they come out to is blue when printed.


----------



## Jacquibsox (May 8, 2011)

Be interested to know if you solved the problem as I cannot get any blue to print even though I have change cartridges.
Jacquibsox.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Are you certain you pulled the safety tape off of the cartridge when you installed it?
The other thought is to run the printer software from Control Panel. Printers and there is normally a "Maintenance" Tab if you look around where you can blow out the jets which could be the issue if you sat too long before changing the cartridges. Also how long did the cartridge sit in box before you installed it would help?


----------



## michelsmith (Dec 15, 2010)

The following may work: remove all the ink supplies. Remove the printhead and soak it for about 5 minutes in 0.5" of very hot water. Gently blot the printhead on a soft damp paper towel to remove the excess water, then replace in the printer and then reinstall the ink supplies.


----------

